# partridge in mushroom  wild rice w/qview



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

this recipie i found in a wild game cookbook i had, can use any partridge type gamebird, grouse, pheasant, also says works with quartered duck or geese as well. if you dont have any a that i think chicken could be substituted.
fresh mushrooms coarse chopped, wild rice and sunflowwer seeds, 2 cans cream a celery soup, and the bird pieces


to the pot add 3 cups chicken stock,both cans cream of celery,2 cups halved fresh mushrooms, 1.5 cups of rinsed wild rice, 1 cup diced red onion,.5 cup sunflower seeds, 4 Tbl. worcestershire sauce, 2 bay leaves, .5 tsp. CBP 


and the bird of your choice


after about 3.5 hrs, use enuff coals to maintain around 325 degrees and cook till rice and meat are tender.


the bird and the rice are at 12 oclock, will post the venison stew and the rolled roast separate


thks for cking my pix!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks great Erain, thanks for sharing! 
Hmmm we have some duck that needs eating....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks Great and also looks like you are having a Feast...


----------



## cman95 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stop it...Stop it; your killing my taste buds here!


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Erain, as with all your posts W/Pics, everything looks fantastic. Great job.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Mmmmm. Eraine... looks fantastic.


----------



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

more like a lil game feed... actually was a small roast, and made stew and wild rice dish and vac sealed for lunches at work. worked well, got to try some things i had been wanting to and have some great meals at work.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2009)

Man the whole meal looks awesome there Erian. You have really made a nitch for yourself here with some great wild game recipes and I as well as many of us I'm sure are very thankful for them to. It's nice to know that you can sunsitute regular meats for the game. Thanks again.


----------



## rivet (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow Erain, that's some good stuff you got there! Love duck and goose in our house. How did the sunflower seeds come out added into the wild rice? That's some great nutty taste and was wondering if the the seeds didn't make it too heavy.

Thanks for a great post!


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks really fantastic, question-is this on your charcoal cooker? Or on MES? I have some cast iron cookery that I was wanting to use in the smoker, this looks like it could be gravy. I can't use the cast iron on the electric glass-top stove or it will scratch it up. So I was told


----------



## alx (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats living brother err working.Thanks for posting another fine meal/meals....


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 4, 2009)

E you're on a roll. Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronp (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice job there buddy as always great presentation.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Im giving soem points on this!!!!!!!!!! This is something different and it looks great..............


----------



## erain (Nov 4, 2009)

if you try the duck besure and let us know how that went... the seeds with the wild rice went well, it takes a bit to over power wild rice. i guess either you dont like wild rice or you love it... and the shrooms and the nuts with the rice were awesome...  just a lil note on this dish... this is super simple, pasically prep your stuff and it all goes plop in the pot and ready for the cooking...

chainsaw if you want to do this on the stove you want the oven instead... bake with the lid on, can do with coals under the DO and some on the lid also.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 4, 2009)

Read your post about the rolled roast first, and was wonder about the chicken, not realizing that it wasn't chicken.  It all looks real tasty though and some good hunting to go along with it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blue (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks amazing!!!


----------

